# Moving from Premiere XL4 to Edge?



## Pete Moss (Nov 26, 2015)

We bought 2 Series2 boxes in 2004 on the lifetime plan. We loved them. They weren't perfect, but they were an order of magnitude better than plain TV. 

In 2013, we upgraded both to Premiere XL4 boxes, also on the lifetime plan. We love that they have 4 tuners, but overall, they are less reliable. The UI/UX is pretty bad and there are some really annoying bugs or design flaws in the software.

Now, we are thinking about upgrading again. I have a few questions about Edge and whether we should upgrade again.

1. How reliable is Edge? Does it have as many problems as the Premiere XL4s?
2. Is there a website that has a substantive comparison of the features of the two boxes? 
3. Will we be able to transfer the Wishlists, Season Passes (One Passes?), and recorded shows from our XL4s?
4. Is there some other product from another company that we should be considering?

Thanks


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Standard answer: The most reliable Tivo is a used Roamio Plus/Pro with lifetime service, around $200 on ebay. It has 6 tuners and also gives you the option of either using TE3 or TE4, whereas the Edge locks you into TE4 which a lot of folks don't care for (it sounds like you might want TE4 if you're using the HDUI on Premiere, which is TE3). The Edge is still overpriced even with the latest Tivo offer, IMO, and given that cableCos are moving to IP it's probably better at this point to not invest a whole lot into new boxes.

You can transfer all of your WLs, 1Ps and shows from old box to new. There are no other options for cable as good as Tivo, but there are plenty of other options if you're OTA.


----------



## Pete Moss (Nov 26, 2015)

slowbiscuit said:


> Standard answer: The most reliable Tivo is a used Roamio Plus/Pro with lifetime service, around $200 on ebay.


Are those lifetime service agreements transferrable?



> It has 6 tuners and also gives you the option of either using TE3 or TE4, whereas the Edge locks you into TE4 which a lot of folks don't care for


I looked up TE3 and TE4 as I didn't know what they were. It sounds like most people prefer TE3. Correct?

6 tuners would be great. I never thought I would use the 4 we have on the XL4, but they do sometimes get maxed out.



> (it sounds like you might want TE4 if you're using the HDUI on Premiere, which is TE3).


I'm not sure what HDUI is. We tried the new screen layout on the XL4, but didn't like it, so we are still using the same old UI as with our original TiVo 20 years ago. Is that what you are referring to?



> The Edge is still overpriced even with the latest Tivo offer, IMO, and given that cableCos are moving to IP it's probably better at this point to not invest a whole lot into new boxes.


What does "moving to IP" mean?



> You can transfer all of your WLs, 1Ps and shows from old box to new.


Is this regarding the used Roamia Plus/Pro on eBay?



> There are no other options for cable as good as Tivo, but there are plenty of other options if you're OTA.


What is OTA?


----------

